# Routing unter Fedora



## tim&struppi (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,
habe schon gegoogelt und verschieden Foren durchwühlt. Auch eine sehr gute Beschreibung gefunden : http://www.linux-piewie.de.tf/
Leider bin ich jedoch überhaupt nicht weitergekommen.
Folgendes möchte ich realisieren:

- Einen Linux Server mit Fedora, der per DSL ins Internet geht
- Einen zweiten Rechner, mit dem ich ebenfalls mit Fedora oder XP ins Internet gehe ( Rechner hat Wechselplatte ).

Folgendes habe ich schon eingestellt und läuft auch so weit:

- Server-Rechner mit zwei Netzwerkkarten:
    eth0 -> IP 192.168.20.1, 255.255.255.0  über ppp0 ans DSL-Modem
    eth1 -> IP 192.168.20.5, 255.255.255.0 geht zum zweiten Rechner

- Client
    eth0 -> IP 192.168.22.2, 255.255.255.0

Pingen funktioniert auf beiden Rechnern


Zur Zeit kann ich mich mit dem Server-Rechner ins Internet ohne Problem einwählen. Auf beiden Rechnern habe ich zur Zeit keine Firewall, die irgentwie stören könnte.
Auf beiden Rechnern befindet sich das neuste Webmin, bei dem ich aber nicht weiß, was ich wo eintragen soll.

Kann mir einer mal genau erklären, wie ich über Webmin die beiden Rechner einstellen muß ?

Die Erklärung auf der piewie Seite habe ich genau nachgemacht, klappte aber leider nicht. Kabel stimmen, weil ich schon über NFS-Export die Rechner mal verbunden habe.

Vielleicht ist jemand dabei, der mir weiterhelfen könnte.

Sag schon mal Danke

Gruß Michael


----------



## Thorsten Ball (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi Tim, Hi Struppi

Ich würd mal vorschlagen du trägst bei dem Client als Gateway die IP des Rechners ein,
also die hier:
192.168.20.5
Dann sollte er sich doch über diesen ins Internet einwählen können.

Thorsten


----------



## tim&struppi (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
hab ich probiert, bekomm jedoch keine Verbindung ins Internet.
Muß ich auf dem Server-Rechner noch eine Route-Verbindung von eth0 auf eth1 leiten ? Ich habe zum einem bei der Einstellung der Netzwerkkarte ja die Möglichkeit, eine feste IP zuzuweisen. Unten steht dann das Gateway.
Zum zweiten habe ich aber auch ein Menü mit Routing. Muß da was eingetragen werden ?
Bin am verzweifeln. So schwer kann das doch nicht sein.
Dachte, mit Webmin hätte man da einfachere Karten.

Gruß Michael


----------



## JoelH (27. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*


```
[root@joels root]# cat weiterleiten.sh
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```

ich benutz diese kleine Script, einfach in der Konsole (des Routingrechners) aufrufen , zum weiterleiten.


----------



## tim&struppi (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
leider hat das Skript nicht ganz funktioniert. Jedoch habe ich von einem Freund ein anderes Skript bekommen, das läuft ))))))))

Kleine Ursache große Wirkung. Als ich das Skript ausgeführt habe, ging`s danach ohne Probleme.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
Denke, ich stoße bestimmt noch auf ein paar Hindernisse hier und da.

Gruß
Michael


----------

